# Help with scan



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Jan and Emilycaitlin

Hope you are okay.

I had a scan today at 16+1 and was told I had my placenta at the front anterior. i believe this can make movements felt later and mean heartbeats can't be heard to well on dopplers (this is what I read). However, I've been able to hear the heartbeat, cord and placenta on mine since about 12 or 13 weeks. Also last week I thought I felt flutters but now I'm wondering.

Can you tell me on a scan photo, I thought when looking at the photo that was like looking through a womans tummy but when the sonographer pointed out my uterus and said it was at the front she pointed to above the babies head at the top of the screen. Is the top of the screen/photo on a scan where our tummy is. Sorry if this sounds a silly questions just trying to work out this anterior placenta and where that is on the picture. This has got a couple of us confused on pregnancy chit chat.

Also can't understand why I can hear everything so loud and strong on my doppler and thought I felt flutters if I have an anterior placenta - how can that be?

Y x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Congratulations on the scan going well!  Jan may be able to read your scan better than I can.  We don't get trained as midwives to look at them.  I THINK your baby's back is lying along the front of your tummy, and the shadowing you can see under the back is the placenta, but I may very well be wrong.

It is sometimes difficult to hear clearly through the placenta with a doppler, and you often hear the blood flow going through the vessels in the placenta, which doesn't always sound that different to fetal heart beats, so it gets very confusing!  The anterior placenta doesn't stop you feeling movements totally, as at the moment, your uterus is still very small, and if your baby wedges itself up at the top of your uterus, you will still be able to feel odd movemtns there, it just depends on where its limbs are at the time.

Congratulations again,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi  

as emilycaitlin says midwives are not routinely trained in scans.

I think that the baby is breech at the moment with the baby facinbg outward towards the placenta.  Scan photos always appear like baby is across tummy but i know from my experience that this is not always the case!

Sorry that gives you 2 completely different opinions  

With regards to dopplers, i dont usually have a problem finding babies but movements are generally more hidden.  If i am right re scan then the feet will be kicking outwards so you may be aware of the more vigerous kicks.

hope this does not confuse you further!

Jan


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks ladies you are great.

Sorry but I didn't think about midwives not being trained in scans - just think of you guys as 'god' with pregnancy questions I guess.

Jan the sonographer said the placenta was at the top of baby so baby is facing placenta but also said placenta is at the front so I think that is what you are saying that baby is facing my tummy.  Is that what you are saying?

Also what you say makes alot of sense as if that is the case and baby is facing my tummy I have had feelings in the last week on my low right side so if baby is kicking his/her legs out then that is what I could have felt.

Emilycaitlin - Its also good to know that if baby moves to a different part of my uterus I may still feel it. And thanks for the well wishes that my scan went well.

Guess I'm like everyone and just wanting to feel those big movements but for now I'll be happy that what I've felt low to the right is my babies feet.

Thanks so much

Yx


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Yes that is what i meant!!  

jan


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks Jan so baby is facing my tummy.  So looking up at my tummy on the scan.

So my tummy isn't to the left of the picture then?

Thanks again you guys are brill we'd all be lost without you.

Love Y x


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

yes, thats what i think...at the time of your scan anyway!!


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Yes at time of scan baby was looking at tummy but in saying that on all my scans so far baby has flipped so one time its head is on the left and another its on the right.  I'm thinking I'm so confused and may have misunderstood you and that you think my baby is breech because the left of the picture is my tummy.

Modern technology is confusing though!!


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

i think we ARE ALL CONFUSED NOW!!

its been good fun though!


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

He He!!!

Keeps the mind active.

Rainy Day has set me straight on our thread on Pregnancy Chit Chat.  Her consultant has explained that it is our tummy at the top of the picture.

Thanks Jan

Y x


----------

